# Shell out or sanitary cut?



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I know when Luna was groomed last time they asked if I wanted a “sanitary trim”. They said it was a trim to the genital area and/or the rear area. I believe it’s to help keep them clean rather than cool?? Im not sure what a Shell out is?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never heard of a shell out grooming. What is that? 

A sanitary trim is trimming the fur only around the genital area.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

LynnC said:


> I know when Luna was groomed last time they asked if I wanted a “sanitary trim”. They said it was a trim to the genital area and/or the rear area. I believe it’s to help keep them clean rather than cool?? Im not sure what a Shell out is?


The shell out continues the same trim as a sanitary trim up to the arm pits and blends into the sides. So when looking at them from the side, it isn't readily apparent that the underbody has been trimmed short.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Here is a video. She doesn't blend it at all. My groomer said she would blend it a bit. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=she...gB&biw=360&bih=564&dpr=3#imgrc=_P1FJ9PDl5L8iM

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation and video, I wasn't familiar with that term either, never heard of it before. 

I would think the "shell out" trim would be beneficial to keeping them cooler.


----------

